
The great American labor paradox: Plentiful jobs, most of them bad - Avshalom
https://qz.com/1752676/the-job-quality-index-is-the-economic-indicator-weve-been-missing/
======
pinkfoot
> The researchers take private-sector non-manager jobs…

Any idea why they exclude government non-managerial jobs?

------
nickm12
I'm not an economist, but this seems like a strange index. Is job quality
really binary? Are pay and hours sufficient to make a binary determination?

Without analyzing the data, it seems like a proxy for income inequality. If
salaries go up for top earners, but stay stagnant for everyone else, then more
people have a "below average" income, even if their hours and pay are
unchanged.

------
alexfromapex
I’d love to see the chart that shows average salary normalized with cost of
living adjusted for inflation

------
seibelj
> _To grasp the JQI’s significance, it’s worth understanding how it’s made.
> The researchers take private-sector non-manager jobs—which make up 82% of
> all private-sector jobs—and divvy them into two groups: the “high quality”
> jobs that pay more than the average weekly wage and tend to have more hours
> per week, and the “low quality” ones that pay less and offer fewer hours._

A “high quality job” is any job that pays more than average. So does every
person making average or below-average hate their jobs? And everyone above-
average love their jobs? I’m not sure this is a logical way to categorize
jobs.

